# Avatar The Last Airbender Book 3



## Awdofgum (Sep 22, 2007)

Book Three: Fire

Discussion of the Emmy Award-winning American animated television series, of its 3rd Season/Book.


Episodes Aired in the US:

*“The Awakening”* - September 21, 2007 - Chapter 1
The third season begins with Aang aboard a Fire Nation ship with the gang, Bato and Hakoda all in Fire Nation disguises. Aang finds out what has been occurring and is told to act dead (not be seen with his arrow) until the eclipse. Meanwhile, Zuko and Azula return home to be greeted by Ozai.

*“The Headband”* - September 28, 2007 - Chapter 2
Aang and the rest steal Fire Nation clothes, but later Aang finds out that he stole a school uniform, and is taken to a Fire Nation school by soldiers who believe he is playing hooky. Meanwhile, Zuko pleads with Iroh for advice.

*"The Painted Lady"* - October 5, 2007 - Chapter 3
Aang and the gang are traveling towards the Fire Lord as they come across a village that is starving. That night, a mysterious spirit named the Painted Lady comes to aid the village. As Appa falls ill, the gang is forced to remain in town so that Appa may continue to heal.

*"Sokka's Master"* - October 12, 2007 - Chapter 4
In order to contribute better to the group and not to feel left out, Sokka looks for a sword master to train him. Meanwhile, Iroh devises a plan to escape prison and starts exercising while appearing feeble in order to fool the guards.

*"The Beach"* - October 19, 2007 - Chapter 5
Zuko, Azula, Mai, and Ty Lee go on vacation to Lo and Li's beach house, where they learn much about themselves and each other. Meanwhile, Aang and the rest of the team are being chased by an assassin that Zuko sends, who firebends from his mind.
*
"The Avatar and the Firelord" *- October 26, 2007 - Chapter 6 
Aang and Zuko are taken on parallel adventures that give them insight into their forefathers' pasts. We learn that Avatar Roku and Fire Lord Sozin were friends as children, but as they grew older their opinions differed.

*"The Runaway"* - November 2, 2007 - Chapter 7
Katara expresses her disproval when Toph discovers a way to make quick cash, resulting in a rift that leaves the group vulnerable and produces disastrous consequences.
*
"The Puppetmaster"* - November 9, 2007 - Chapter 8
The gang looks into strange disappearances in a spooky town. There, an old lady named Hamma teaches Katara some secret waterbending techniques. Meanwhile, Toph hears strange voices calling out under a mountain.

*"Nightmares and Daydreams"* - November 16, 2007 - Chapter 9
The group arrives at the rendevous point for the invasion four days ahead of schedule but Aang begins to get nervous about the fast-approaching confrontation with the Fire Lord, leading him to have nightmares and then stop sleeping entirely. The group is engaged to help him relax in their own ways.

*"The Day of Black Sun Part 1 : The Invasion / Part 2 : The Eclipse"* - November 30, 2007 - Chapter 10
On the day of the solar eclipse, the group invades the Fire Nation while Aang looks for Firelord Ozai.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 22, 2007)

In latin America we only just started book 2.
Great series, I must add.


----------



## Beware (Sep 22, 2007)

I got bored so I stopped watching.  My GF loves Avatar and made me watch the Superstar Spectacular and then I HAD to watch the premier.  I was thoroughly disappointed.

BTW, it's already uploaded here!


----------



## Westside (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> I got bored so I stopped watching.Â My GF loves Avatar and made me watch the Superstar Spectacular and then I HAD to watch the premier.Â I was thoroughly disappointed.
> 
> *BTW, it's already uploaded here!*


















 Love how you acted like you don't even care.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 22, 2007)

"The whole world thinks you're dead. Isn't that great!?"
lol


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 22, 2007)

where can you watch it?


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 22, 2007)

oshit, air is bendable now?!


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> where can you watch it?



By tommorrow it should be uploaded on The Avatar Portal or youtube.


----------



## Shinji (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 21 2007, 06:30 PM)]oshit, air is bendable now?!


Careful you dont bend it too far, it might break =X


----------



## SynGamer (Sep 22, 2007)

Watching it right now...recorded it since i was playing some COD4 beta.  The GF and I enjoy the show.  This is the only nick show we look forward to each week


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 22, 2007)

Man, my recorder stopped early. It stopped right after Aang decided to fly off.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 22, 2007)

u spoiled the hole episode!!!!!!!! 

well I forgot it was on today!!!! I'll just catch up at  uhh... nvm... ACHHHHOO!! excuse me...


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 22, 2007)

You can watch it on these links:
Part 1 Part 2 Part 3

Enjoy


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2007)

I never caught this show but usenet got hit up for series/book 1 (and the episode in question) so I may investigate.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 22, 2007)

I started watching this while Book 2 was still coming out. They were running reruns constantly, so I eventually was able to see all of Book 1 and 2 and put everything together. 
Was anxiously waiting for the new book to start, but didn't know when it was was going to. Then I got home late last night and found the new ep on my DVR and already watched it.
Yea, it was boring, but it was mainly an intro to setup the upcoming events. But the preview of the next ep looked interesting.


Btw, are there any good Avatar game?  I heard most of them sucked.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope all the games sucked. There is one coming out for 360 hopefully it is good.


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 22, 2007)

whens the next one?


----------



## iwakura (Sep 22, 2007)

I found the DS one good enough to play...beat it too.

but I


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 30, 2007)

I just watched the episode "The Headband". I thought it was good. It is more exciting than the last one. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Shinji (Sep 30, 2007)

I missed it ;_;

Imma gonna watch it tonight *winkwink*

yay for ten weeks of new episodes!


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 30, 2007)

You can watch it at TurboNick they have the full episode up there.


----------



## kitehimuro (Oct 1, 2007)

The new game comes for Wii as well. Real bending moves with the Wiimote and Nunchuck? Yea, like THQ will EVER release a good console game


----------



## phantastic91 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> I just watched the episode "The Headband". I thought it was good. It is more exciting than the last one.
> What do you guys think?




i liked it way more then the 1st it was pretty funny and omg UNCLE!! my favorite character!! cant believe he cried stupid zuko. making out with that [email protected]# while the person who cared for him for years is in jail! zuko your the worst! >=*[

cant wait till next episode xD


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> i liked it way more then the 1st it was pretty funny and omg UNCLE!! my favorite character!! cant believe he cried stupid zuko. making out with that [email protected]# while the person who cared for him for years is in jail! zuko your the worst! >=*[
> 
> cant wait till next episode xD



lol

I hated the bully, angie's boyfriend, Ang got in trouble for dodging his punches and tiring him out and then he told the headmaster about the party


----------



## Golds (Oct 1, 2007)

i like this show, and the ds game was not bad
i even made a herb mix faq on gamefaqs if you need help with that stuff


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the episode "The Headband". I thought it was good. It is more exciting than the last one.
> ...




haha, seems like y'all are rather excited about it...it FINALLY came out along with Heroes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Iroh is a cool character, notice how he hasn't said anything yet? FYI the voice actor for Iroh passed away, they have replaced him i think, but have yet to hear from him, better be good


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Oct 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(awdofgum @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah i remember the episode that was In Honor Of Mako. It is too bad he had the best voice for his character, i hope the new guy sounds similar.


----------



## Sunstar17 (Oct 1, 2007)

i miss mako


----------



## Shinji (Oct 1, 2007)

Tales of Ba Sing Se :'(

The Headband was a good.  I just finished watching it and...

What if Iroh is a mute now?  Remember he thought of Zuko as his own son.  Emotional trauma, its a bitch! *thinks back to Suikoden II and FFIX


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 1, 2007)

that was funny at the end
"flamio sir, flamio."


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Tales of Ba Sing Se :'(
> 
> The Headband was a good.Â I just finished watching it and...
> 
> What if Iroh is a mute now?Â Remember he thought of Zuko as his own son.Â Emotional trauma, its a bitch! *thinks back to Suikoden II and FFIX



Then there would be very little purpose to the new voice actor for Iroh that they hired.


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> that was funny at the end
> "flamio sir, flamio."



This beard is permanently glued to my face!


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to your room!


----------



## Shinji (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tales of Ba Sing Se :'(
> ...


There have been far worse what if's, my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, Appa and Momo have VA's when they could have just sent a mic into a bathroom of a mexican food restaurant to get the same sounds


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> ...



I see what you are saying but, seriously the new voice actor would be pointless. I'm guessing he will forgive Zuko on the next episode. He will eventually talk.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 1, 2007)

Hopefully, yeah.  But I dont think he'll sound like a Mexican food bathroom >_>

So, what do you think about the Mai/Zuko thing.  She's using the boys emotions, that bitch! *rawr*
Maybe, maybe not =\


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know. She looks like she doesn't trust Azula. But i think Mai and Zuko suit each other.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like his hair isn't gonna last much longer.


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 3, 2007)

hm. i liked aang with his hair and his new identity thing


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Tales of Ba Sing Se
> 
> The Headband was a good.Â I just finished watching it and...
> 
> What if Iroh is a mute now?Â Remember he thought of Zuko as his own son.Â Emotional trauma, its a bitch! *thinks back to Suikoden II and FFIX



:'(  :'(  I cried at the end when Zuko left Iroh!  :'(  :'( 
lol j/k


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 8, 2007)

So how about that last episode "The Painted Lady"?
I thought that it was sorta boring? Not enough action.
In this episode i learned that the eclipse is 8 minutes long! I was thinking it was going to be at least 25 minutes!
Also, wouldn't you think that the factory was guarded? And after those 6 or so people were defeated, wouldn't you think that they would send in more people to fight after Ang and the Gang left?


----------



## Shinji (Oct 8, 2007)

I havent watched it yet (actually, I didnt even see the "on the next episode" from the week before).  Regardless, I'm still loving it


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 14, 2007)

Well i just watched Sokka's Master online because my schedule prohibited me from watching it on T.V. Anyways, I liked it a lot, It had alot of action. Iroh is beast. I can't wait until he breaks out of prison. Nothing about Zuko in this episode. But that meteor sword is sweet.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 23, 2007)

in UK, they are on chapter 11 (*AWESOME!!!!*) and you can watch all book 1,2, and chapter 1-11 here

o ya:


Invasion episodes (10-11) are incredible!!!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh great now im not going to sleep tonight.
haha thanks juggernaut


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 23, 2007)

is chapter 11 the end of the season?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 23, 2007)

i know how u feel, awdo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no, 11 is just the part 2 of the invasion and eclipse stuff.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> is chapter 11 the end of the season?



Yeah..I noticed on the season 3 episode airing dates are only up to episode 12..
I hope they don't rush to finish by then due to teh writer's strike...anybody know more about this ?


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

I've seen the invasion episodes weeks ago on Stage6...
I'm really enjoying the new book!

Is Zuko reaaly going to join the Avatar?


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 23, 2007)

Chapters 10 and 11 are great. 

Thanks again for that site juggernaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope zuko joins the avatar, then they will have a master at each element.


----------



## War (Nov 23, 2007)

I used to watch this all the time, but for some reason stopped. :\ Hopefully, I can find a site that has the episodes uploaded, so I can watch them online. I think last time I saw it, it was at the beginning of book 2 or something @[email protected]


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, episode 10 is airing in the US today. The ads have said 10 straight weeks, so who knows when it starts in the US again. Europe has already aired up to episode 11. Any idea of Europe's future schedule?


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow, i haven't kept up with this thread.

so the last episode was chapter 13 right?... *checking now* yes it was ok cause that was the last one i watched, i'm waiting for chapter 14 now.

Chapter 13 was alright, they learned the old fire bending technique and by staring at dragon breath.... Well i wanna see how the next episode turns out but apparently that isn't going to be out for a while.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 4, 2008)

Sorry about the double post, I didn't want to make a new thread.

Chapter 14 and Chapter 15 are up. 
http://www.avatarchapters.org/


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 4, 2008)

SynGamer said:
			
		

> Watching it right now...recorded it since i was playing some COD4 beta.  The GF and I enjoy the show.  This is the only nick show we look forward to each week



Me, my 7 brothers, 2 sisters, 2 cousins, aunt, and mom and dad all like and watch this show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on TV 

I watch it online, on TV, on DVD and am a constant visitor of all the big fansites.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 4, 2008)

love it
best nick cartoon eva 


Spoiler



so glad suki is back :3


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 5, 2008)

I've watched it about a week ago. I check it fairly regularly to see if there's a new ep.

Anyways, the new ep was alright. 

Lastly, is it just me, or are they probably gonna make a 4th season to end everything, since at the current pace, they're not gonna finish, unless they make the ending extremely rushed.


----------



## Shinji (May 5, 2008)

I watched the epi's couple nights ago.  I agree with you, T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah also...


Spoiler



interesting turn for azula and her crew XD


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 5, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> I've watched it about a week ago. I check it fairly regularly to see if there's a new ep.
> 
> Anyways, the new ep was alright.
> 
> Lastly, is it just me, or are they probably gonna make a 4th season to end everything, since at the current pace, they're not gonna finish, unless they make the ending extremely rushed.



of course they are!
theres supposed to be four books
one for each element
the last one will be air, im guessing


----------

